# Please tell me what you think....



## pictureit (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi there,

I have updated my site recently (both the site and added images). 

Please let me know what you think....any feedback, good or bad is welcome. 

Thanks 

Site: http://www.tsherwin.co.uk

Also if anyone would like to swap links, let me know...


----------



## bethany138 (Sep 4, 2006)

Where did you find a red tree?  lol. 

Anyway - I like the site.
I'm not fond of the yellow parts.. but then.. I don't like yellow.
The galleries are a little complicated for me, for instance, your wildlife gallery takes about 3 clicks to get to.. and only contains two photos.  You might want to think about combining them.  Also - If you are going to do the flash or html thing, maybe do two seperate sites instead of inside of 1 main site.  Not sure if that makes sense.. 

Anyway - nice work.

b


----------



## pictureit (Sep 13, 2006)

Due to feedback on this and other sites regarding the colors and navigation of my website i have decided to update it hopefully for the better.... 

so here it is..... 

www.tsherwin.co.uk 

my old site is here if you want to compare.... 

www.tsherwin.co.uk/old 

Any feedback would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## em_dee_aitch (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi -

I think the change looks better than the yellow. I want to offer a tip on your mirror image logo graphic at the the top of your page. 

What I'm seeing is that the gray of the logo is not a direct match for the gray of the rest of the page, so the edge of the graphic is very visible. 

That should be easy to fix if you use a color picker to match the two. The easiest route should be to sample the logo and then set the page to match. Going in the other direction would be slightly more complicated but in the grand scheme of things not a big deal. If you already tried to match them, and it's not working out, maybe you should try "web safe" colors... I hate recommending that, because most modern browsers seem to handle colors outside that range, but it never hurts to try.


----------



## pictureit (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback, but im not sure about the colours not matching as i have used #333333 grey for both the page and logo. On my pc and work pc they are exactly the same. I have also checked the site in other browsers and i can see no difference.

Very strange. Thanks anyway.


----------



## em_dee_aitch (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks like this is Safari specific. Now that I check other browsers, it looks clean on Mac Firefox and Mac Opera. Here's what it looks like in Safari: 

http://davidhillphoto.com/gray_sample.png

Pretty weird. I used to run a logo very similar to yours and never saw this happen, but I was using black on black, which is a bit more concealing


----------

